# Pats Over Bills



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pats won today, but they should be ashamed of their defense.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Bill,take a look at my Raiders if you want to really laugh!







Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Bill,take a look at my Raiders if you want to really laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


56-20 ... Whoa! They got problems with D, too.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Bill,take a look at my Raiders if you want to really laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
.. im a raiders fan also . every week i see pop warner teams that can beat the raiders . 

















such a sad sight to see .


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Hate to say it folks, but was a Raiders fam since the mid-sixties...now they Suck big time...

Imp, I am surprised you are not a Charger fan


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

It's rainin' and windy in Chgo. PERFECT football weather. GO BEARS!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

The Titans played good today. What's up with that?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man,remember the good old days? Boy ,they were something to watch. First and ten on their own goal line and on the first play,you think they call run to get some room?-**** no not them- ,air it out!!! Stabler or Blanda to Branch or Gault. Touchdown! God I miss that!!!! I remember Madden used to pay for the players non-sportsman like conduct money penalties!!!! Talk about insane-Just win Baby!!!!Flatband


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Sofreto said:


> Imp, I am surprised you are not a Charger fan


F%%k the chargers ! 
.
.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

There were a few tense moments during the Pats game, but they still came out ahead. GO PATRIOTS!


----------

